# New Fur Affinity Member!



## WillowPaws (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey Guys!
I'm WillowPaws and I'm new to the furry community.
I would love to share my work with you 
I'm still training, by the way
Hope you like it!Userpage of willowpaws -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome! Your art is very cute! I like it. I hope that you enjoy your time here in the fandom.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi there! Welcome to the artsy side! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2017)

Wrong subforum for making an introduction post.

That said: Welcome to the forum, darlin'.

Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## WillowPaws (May 1, 2017)

CorgiButt said:


> Welcome! Your art is very cute! I like it. I hope that you enjoy your time here in the fandom.



Thanks!
I still try to find my style... I think i'll stick with the newest drawing


----------



## WillowPaws (May 1, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Hi there! Welcome to the artsy side! I hope you enjoy it here!



I do~
There are so many nice people with great work!
(Btw, i love your style!)


----------



## WillowPaws (May 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Wrong subforum for making an introduction post.
> 
> That said: Welcome to the forum, darlin'.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay.


Ouh... sorry xD but thank you!


----------



## MikaKoinu (May 1, 2017)

WillowPaws said:


> Hey Guys!
> I'm WillowPaws and I'm new to the furry community.
> I would love to share my work with you
> I'm still training, by the way
> Hope you like it!Userpage of willowpaws -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



- - -

Welcome to the fandom! 

Your backgrounds look wonderful! Willow is a cute fursona too with the bandanna.

Hope to see more from you. ♡


----------



## WillowPaws (May 1, 2017)

MikaKoinu said:


> - - -
> 
> Welcome to the fandom!
> 
> ...




Thank you very much!
I'd like to draw real backgrounds...but i am not really good at it. So...i keep it simple


----------



## HellyS (May 2, 2017)

Hello, Willow~
Welcome to the Fur Affinity! I'm new here too and a bit afraid to post arts here x")
Nice style, heh


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Welcome to FAF, hun! Your fursona's scarf is adorable, btw.


----------



## WillowPaws (May 3, 2017)

HellyS said:


> Hello, Willow~
> Welcome to the Fur Affinity! I'm new here too and a bit afraid to post arts here x")
> Nice style, heh



Hi! 
Did you draw your avatar picture?


----------



## WillowPaws (May 3, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Welcome to FAF, hun! Your fursona's scarf is adorable, btw.



Thanks :3


----------



## HellyS (May 3, 2017)

WillowPaws said:


> Hi!
> Did you draw your avatar picture?


 Heh, yes, I sketched it and gonna finish avatar this week
Yours was made by you too?


----------



## WillowPaws (May 4, 2017)

HellyS said:


> Heh, yes, I sketched it and gonna finish avatar this week
> Yours was made by you too?



So... why are you afraid then?
It looks great! Just upload some Pics, i really wanna see it! xD
Yeah, i did mine too. But I'm going to change it a little. New scarf and stuff


----------



## HellyS (May 4, 2017)

WillowPaws said:


> So... why are you afraid then?
> It looks great! Just upload some Pics, i really wanna see it! xD
> Yeah, i did mine too. But I'm going to change it a little. New scarf and stuff


I afraid that people will be aggressive to me :"_ But it seems to be comfortable now, heh
Actually, my first furry art is ych I've browsed few minutes ago xd
Well, if you have a reference for your fursona, note me, I'll draw him to study


----------



## syrupcomfiture (May 9, 2017)

Me too! Cute style~ I hope you have fun here!


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (May 9, 2017)

Welcome!!  And nice art style!


----------



## WillowPaws (May 19, 2017)

syrupcomfiture said:


> Me too! Cute style~ I hope you have fun here!


Thank you! You bet I will


----------



## WillowPaws (May 19, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> Welcome!!  And nice art style!


Thanks! I like your Suit  So fluffy!


----------



## WillowPaws (May 19, 2017)

HellyS said:


> I afraid that people will be aggressive to me :"_ But it seems to be comfortable now, heh
> Actually, my first furry art is ych I've browsed few minutes ago xd
> Well, if you have a reference for your fursona, note me, I'll draw him to study


I could not find the time yet to make a ref sheet  Maybe you could just visit my FA page. There are some pics of Willow.


----------



## Belatucadros (May 19, 2017)

Welcome to the fandom!


----------



## Yvvki (May 19, 2017)

Welcome to the strange side of the Internet.  

That being said, hi there! ☆


----------



## WillowPaws (May 20, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Welcome to the fandom!


Thanks! What a nice birdy you are x3


----------



## WillowPaws (May 20, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Welcome to the strange side of the Internet.
> 
> That being said, hi there! ☆


Also thanks~
Bet there are even more strange sides of the internet xD


----------



## Yvvki (May 20, 2017)

WillowPaws said:


> Also thanks~
> Bet there are even more strange sides of the internet xD


Look up cool 3d world on YouTube for that. Lol


----------

